# finish internal temp for a potaotoe?



## miamirick (Jun 19, 2010)

what temp is a potatoe done at?

and no, this has nothing to do with the throwdown

wink wink


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 19, 2010)

I use the toothpick method, if a toothpick slides into the potato easily without resistance it is done. I'm sure someone will chime in with a temperature soon if you want to be more accurate.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 19, 2010)

I used the charmin method and squeeze them and if they are soft there done. I really don't care if it for the throwdown anyway Rick. Ok the best temp I have found for potatoes is really HOT to the touch.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 19, 2010)

Well since u asked for a temp, it's 210 for a potatoe...

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_internal_temperature_of_a_baked_potato


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 20, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> I used the charmin method and squeeze them and if they are soft there done. I really don't care if it for the throwdown anyway Rick. Ok the best temp I have found for potatoes is really HOT to the touch.


+1 on the "Charmin" method


----------

